# Ködertipps für Bonito und friends



## Sei.. (3. August 2009)

Hi, 

ich werde im Herbst wieder mein Glück auf Bonito und Barakuda and der Küste von Lanzarote versuchen und wollte euch um nützliche Tipps bitten, vorallem was die Köderwahl angeht.
Ich habe vor zwei Jahren mit einem Rapala Husky Jerk in Firetiger und 4 Meter Lauftiefe Erfolg gehabt, habe einen Bonito und einen Skipjack gefangen. Ich habe in etwa 500 Meter Entfernung vom Ufer, über 20 bis 25 Meter Wassertiefe von einem Kayak aus geschleppt. 

Ist ein tieflaufender Wobbler der beste / einfachste Köder?

Welches Dekor? Knallig oder beutefischorientiert?

Muss ich unbedingt Gas geben beim Schleppen?

Würdet ihr mir eine Alternative zum Schleppen empfehlen? Etwa Driftfischen mit Sardinen und Anfüttern?

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------



## luccky78 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Ködertipps für Bonito und friends*

Hatte noch nie Glück auf Bonito. Ein Kumpel hat allerdings in der Türkei etliche mit einem RedHead auf ca. 5m gefangen: Roter Kopf, weißer Körper mit leicht orangen Einschlag. Hat er jedenfalls behaptet...


----------



## Flatfischer (6. August 2009)

*AW: Ködertipps für Bonito und friends*

Hallo, hier meine Erfahrungen:

1) Federjigs

2)  ausprobieren

3) Je schneller, desto besser.

Dazu ein Fluorvorfach, die Jungs sind vorfachscheu (auf gar keinen Fall Stahlvorfach!!)

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Marlin1 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Ködertipps für Bonito und friends*

Hallo Sei,

den Tipp mit dem Flourocarbonvorfach solltest du auf jeden Fall beherzigen. Ansonsten sind deine Tieflaufenden Wobbler nahezu Allesfänger, das würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder machen.

Die Federjigs sind eine Top Alternative um Oberflächenaktivitäten von Fischen die du siehst anzuwerfen.

Aber ob du mit dem Kajak lange die Geschwindigkeit halten kannst die diese Köder brauchen ?

Ein Wobbler arbeitet auch noch bei 2-3 Knoten gut und hakt vor allen Dingen die beißenden Fische auch bei der Geschwindigkeit. Ein Federjig brauch mindestens 5 aber besser
6-8 Knoten um gut zu laufen und vor allen Dingen auch Fische zu haken.

Viel Glück mit deinem Kajak !

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Sei.. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Ködertipps für Bonito und friends*

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Tipps! Dann bleibe ich besser bei den Wobblern, denn den Speed für die Jigs halte ich in guter Form vielleicht 20 Minuten aus. 

Das mit dem Fluocarbon werde ich beherzigen! Hält das in starken Durchmessern auch Barakudas stand? Die haben meinen Wobbler nämlich ganz schön zerlöchert vor 2 Jahren, war aber nicht fähig die zu haken. Gibt auf jeden fall viele davon in der Ecke|rolleyes.


----------



## Marlin1 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Ködertipps für Bonito und friends*

Hey Sei,

die Flourocarbon wurde ja anfangs bei uns als sogennantes
" Hardmono "  und Stahlvorfachersatz fürs Raubfischangeln
verkauft.

So ganz das Wahre war das dann aber doch nicht. :q

Aber auf jeden Fall ist Flourocarbon sehr abriebfest und widerstandsfähig und im Wasser fast unsichtbar.
Was will man eigentlich mehr ?

Wenn du zuviele Fehlbisse hast, tausche den Bauchdrilling deines Wobblers einmal gegen einen Doppelhaken, oder einen etwas größeren Einzelhaken aus. Manchmal hilft das.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## zandermouse (7. August 2009)

*AW: Ködertipps für Bonito und friends*

@Sei,

schau mal hier was mit einem Kayak so machbar ist:

http://www.bluewaterjon.com/story/story8.html

Es wurden auch schon Marline vom Kayak aus gefangen!
Doch leider nie von Marlin1.|supergri

Falls Du gezielt auf Barakuda fischen willst, würde ich
Dir zu einem Stahlvorfach raten. 

Der beste Köder, um vom Kayak aus zu fischen ist nun einmal
Life bait, also ein lebender Köderfisch.

Falls Du von einem motorisierten Untersatz auf Skipjack
fischen möchtest, sind die Federjigs den Wobblern haushoch
überlegen. 

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Marlin1 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Ködertipps für Bonito und friends*

Hallo Zandermäuschen,

ich will gar keinen Marlin vom Kajak aus fangen.
Da werden eh nur zwergwüchsige (Mini Fische) damit gefangen.

ÄÄÄhhmm, sach ma Zandermäuschenl, wie viele Marline oder Marlinchen hattest du gleich schon gefangen ??:vik:


----------



## Sei.. (7. August 2009)

*AW: Ködertipps für Bonito und friends*

Danke für die Tipps.

Ich will keine Marline fangen, zandermouse, wird vom Kayak auch eher schwierig auf den Kanaren.
Die Bonitos genügen mir, schließlich ziehen die auch locker das Kayak umher und was einem Marlin schmeckt wird mich wohl satt machen...


----------



## Tortugaf (7. August 2009)

*AW: Ködertipps für Bonito und friends*

Hey Sei,..

   Wenn du kleine Wobbler nimmst, die schon bei geringer Geschwindigkeit viel Druck machen u. gut laufen bist du gut im Rennen. 

Habe oft selber mit den Kajak geschleppt.
Ich schleppte nur mit einer Rute, mit zweien hatte ich oft Salat.
 G.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------

